# horrible cat..



## ozpoz (17 May 2017)

...has just brought in a large rabbit and when I tried to shoo her out of the house with it, she charged to the loo, where the floor boards had been lifted, and shot underneath the gap. With the rabbit. I can smell it already and I think all the floor will have to be lifted so I can remove it. 

She came out, and sauntered off, pleased. 

I am not at all pleased.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2017)

What a naughty cat, I'm sure that she is very pleased with herself indeed. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do feel your pain though... I used to have a lovely cream carpet in my bedroom, only the bad cat caught a rabbit and ate its head on that carpet (while I was out). The blood leaked out of the body causing a rather large blood stain that was well and truly set in by the time I found it. Goodbye carpet. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He wasn't sorry either.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2017)

One of ours, for four days on the trot left rabbit babies on the lawn. 

Live presents don't come in very often thank god but ones that move quickly are NOT appreciated.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2017)

Oh no!  Torch and a long pinch grab thingy for getting things out from confined spaces?  What a baaaaad girl !

The rabbit mine brought in was alive and I opened the front door and it hopped out.


----------



## Auslander (18 May 2017)

Yuk! A few years ago, on a lovely sunny morning, I thought I'd mooch off down the garden and finish my morning coffee on the bench. Opened the door, stepped out, and buried my bare foot in half a (still warm) dead rabbit. Thank Noah!


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2017)

Which is worse, do you think - the squelch or the crunch?


----------



## Goldenstar (18 May 2017)

My last cat very proudly brought me ..... drum roll ,my neighbours favourite carp  .
I kept quiet the heron  got the blame .


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 May 2017)

Faracat said:









What a naughty cat, I'm sure that she is very pleased with herself indeed. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do feel your pain though... I used to have a lovely cream carpet in my bedroom, only the bad cat caught a rabbit and ate its head on that carpet (while I was out). The blood leaked out of the body causing a rather large blood stain that was well and truly set in by the time I found it. Goodbye carpet. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He wasn't sorry either.
		
Click to expand...

what is it with rabbit heads! thats what goes first with mine, they then eat the rest at their leisure.


----------



## ozpoz (18 May 2017)

I "think" it has all gone. Cat is very large and not hungry and the whippet is no longer interested in the loo floorboards. The doors have been left open all morning while I've been out, so I hope that between them it has been polished off. The cat is quite sweet at whippet feeding, he was a puppy when she had kittens, and was taught to mouse, cat style. 

A Carp! OMG. Lucky you have a heron around to blame.  : 0

I think the squelch is far, far worse.


----------



## Nici (18 May 2017)

Typical cat 
Could you possibly borrow somebody's small dog so that it may get the rabbit out for you?


----------



## horselady (18 May 2017)

At least you know it's there our neighbours cat put a dead mouse in a hole in the wall and they couldn't figure out what the smell was


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2017)

I was smugly reading this last night and sniggering away at the things cats do to humans. This morning I was taking off my slippers to put on my wellies and took one slipper off and put my foot down while I put the slipper on a shelf (puppy). Meanwhile said puppy had bought in a truly rotten and maggoty pigeon squab and I put my bare foot squarely on it. So gross. I thought I was going to be sick. Eeergh.


----------



## highlandponygirl (19 May 2017)

Yes, I have one of those horrible cats atm too. I've had a few young birds this last week or so, she doesn't even eat them, just runs in the door yelping and drops a dead thing at my feet and looks up at me like I should give her a pat.

She also brought me a raw steak once, goodness knows whose house she raded for that. :/


----------



## ozpoz (19 May 2017)

Last week I had 2 gifts within 20 minutes. A slow worm, (which I swiftly removed to the wood pile) and oddly, half a jam sandwich. I have no idea where that came from, there must have been walkers.


----------



## Feival (12 July 2017)

My cat Robbie, was an expert huntsman, he'd bring mice, rats, voles, frogs, blackbirds, wood pigeons, and once a dove. But the very best was one summer mum was in the kitchen and heard him come in and call to her, she looked round and saw he had a raw fillet steak! About ten minutes later he bought in another one!! Him, his brother Yoshi and the dogs ate well that night!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## pixie27 (12 July 2017)

Mine has brought in all kinds of weird and wonderful things: radiator caps (these were a favourite for a while, we must have everyone in Bristol's); bottle tops; children's toys; bread; BBQ leftovers; frozen chicken breasts (students lived next to us, and mistakenly kept their windows open...); dead rat; dead mouse; very much alive wolf spiders (plenty of these); latex glove (few of these, someone near us must have a supply...); sandwich wrapper; chicken breast wrapper; and then most recently, we caught him with a poor little sparrow. Not sure that cat knew what to do as he let OH grab it (with any of the above items he'd growl and leg it if you got near him), and OH had to put it out of its misery as half its guts were hanging out


----------

